# QCTP Choices



## weaselfire (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm looking at putting a quick-change tool post on my Grizzly 8688 7x12 lathe.  I guess my concern is whether the JinWen (JWGJW) class of tool posts are worth the price over the LMS 0XA QCTP types for four to five times the price?  I understand aluminum versus steel for rigidity, just not sure the extra rigidity is worth the extra cost.  At least to me.  Other options (not making my own) are encouraged.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## royesses (Sep 29, 2020)

Jeff,
        I've been using the LMS 0XA for six years now and it has been flawless. In my opinion it is worth the price. There have been forum members who have the JinWen and they also have had no problems reported with it to my recollection. So it basically is up to you as to whether or not it is worth the extra cost. My thoughts are that the little mini lathe needs as much rigidity as you can throw at it and the LMS QCTP is as rigid as can be. The tool holders are readily available at a reasonable cost and LMS stands behind their products with great service. I made my choice and am very happy with it. I do realize that the cost has gone up with the tariffs making it more expensive.  I'd bet that either tool post will be fine.

Roy


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 29, 2020)

I had a Machifit toolpost on my 7x12. I thought it was excellent value and performance for not many dollars.


----------



## addertooth (Sep 29, 2020)

Those that have a tapered shim that raises and lowers are generally better regarded than the Piston type.  I have only seen the tapered shim type in Steel.


----------



## jpackard56 (Sep 29, 2020)

I have the LMS wedge style OXA on my mini lathe and liked it so much I put an AXA from them on my 10x48 as well. 
Prices have gone up. but LMS has been excellent to deal with and will talk to you if you have any concerns. Good luck !


----------



## mikey (Sep 30, 2020)

If I'm not mistaken, the JinWen tool post I looked up is made from aluminum, not steel like the LMS OXA post. The modulus of elasticity of steel is almost 3 times that of aluminum and that aluminum will move under stress. This is not good for a lathe tool post. With that said, I use an aluminum post on my Sherline and it handles it fine but it is a small lathe. If I were you, I would go for the steel OXA.


----------



## weaselfire (Sep 30, 2020)

JinWen has steel and aluminum, but steel is in the 2/3 of LMS range and doesn't seem to have the extras the LMS set does.  Might bite the bullet and go with LMS, or maybe Christmas.  

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 30, 2020)

This is what I bought and it was very good quality.








						Machifit 250-000 Cuniform GIB Type Quick Change Tools Kit Tool Post 250 001-010 Tool Holder for Lathe Tools
					

Only US$17.99, buy best Machifit DMC-250-000 Cuniform GIB Type Quick Change Tools Kit Tool Post 250 001-010 Tool Holder for Lathe Tools sale online store at wholesale price.




					www.banggood.com


----------



## homebrewed (Sep 30, 2020)

I bought a QCTP made by A2Z for my 7x12 and didn't like it.  Similar to the JinWen, the body is aluminum; but the issue for me wasn't rigidity, but the fact that the body would deform when tightening the handle.  To keep the tool holder from loosening up while machining I was getting awfully close to the top of the cam.  Just not enough "meat" in the body to prevent that from happening.  Not having used a JinWen QCTP, I don't know for certain if it would have the same problem or not.

I went the DIY approach and made a Norman style QCTP and am happy with that.  Some folks have made them using just their lathe, so a milling machine is not a requirement.


----------

